# I am adopting one of these Beagle/Portuguese Podengo Pequeno pups <3



## Rhombus (Apr 15, 2012)

I am currently in the process of moving to a dog friendly living environment and was planning on adopting a puppy or shelter dog shortly there after. To be completely straight forward I have never owned a pup of my own, and I am doing a lot of research on dog ownership and training.

Anyways, today an awesome opportunity came up. A good friend of mine from high school's dogs had puppies a little while ago. They will be ready as of June, and I plan on being completely moved in by mid-May so it was the perfect timing.

They are Beagle/Portuguese Podengo Pequeno mixes (atleast I think it's the Pequeno type, she said they will be small dogs). She also said they will either have blue or green eyes and that I can have a boy for free after much questioning from her father of my loving of animals (They are his dogs pups).

Anyways I am going to meet them sometime this week or next and am very excited to see which one I connect with. If anyone has advice other than what I may have seen on temperament, training and whatnot, please share! <3

Here is the litter of 7 pups:


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

They are soooo cute! I love that tan and white one in the front! 

Hello and welcome also!


----------



## Rottysrule (Apr 13, 2012)

puppies sleeping are so cute... i love the black and white in the front.


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

Welcome. Wow, a Portuguese Podengo, you don't hear about that breed too much. That's pretty cool; enjoy your soon-to-be-puppy!


----------

